# What Is This Part?



## Charles Spencer (Aug 7, 2014)

I recently put together a lathe that I bought last year.  It's a 9A.  Among the parts I found the item pictured below.  The nut on the bottom is obviously for the cross slide slot.  I thought maybe it was some kind of rigid holder for a parting tool.  However I discovered that the allen screws on the side do not tighten it closed.  They push against the pins in the other half to open it.  I'm stumped.  It's 1 1/2" high, 2" long, and 3" wide.

Charles


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 7, 2014)

The movable jaw for a little vice attachment?:shrugs:


----------



## Don B (Aug 7, 2014)

You have the best jaw at least, that's a bonus, the fixed jaw is the easy one to make..!)


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 7, 2014)

Charles Spencer said:


> I recently put together a lathe that I bought last year.  It's a 9A.  Among the parts I found the item pictured below.  The nut on the bottom is obviously for the cross slide slot.  I thought maybe it was some kind of rigid holder for a parting tool.  However I discovered that the allen screws on the side do not tighten it closed.  They push against the pins in the other half to open it.  I'm stumped.  It's 1 1/2" high, 2" long, and 3" wide.
> 
> Charles
> 
> ...




I am trying to find where to buy one of those. I been looking for months. It is half a table vise for a milling  machine table. It mounts in the slot and there is a non adjustable one to mount opposite it. You can clamp any length that will fit on the table. I can find big ones but not that size. I've been looking on the net and ebay but can't find one. does it say who  made it?

Mark


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 8, 2014)

Everyone is correct. It is the movable jaw od a 2 piece vise. You can buy them at Shars and other vendors..

http://www.shars.com/product_categories/view/4120306/Two_Piece_Milling_Vises

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rick Berk (Aug 8, 2014)

I can tell you exactly what it is, I have one just like it, it is a vise jaw off a Sears, X-Y drill press vise.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure of the maker on yours? But, Palmgren/Craftsman sold a X Y station (some were rotary also) that came with a set of said jaws. It was two of them, one was fixed the other was adjustable so you could wrench down on your part. The jaws did not work out very well, cumbersome to use, poor holding power and all of that. They were quickly tossed and replaced with a standard vise.


----------



## Don B (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's a picture showing the solid jaw as well.




X Y T Slot Table vintage atlas craftsman delta ? vise milling mill rotary tool


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information.  Now that I see how it functions I'm sure that I'll have a use for it sooner or later.

Charles


----------



## Hellkell (Aug 10, 2014)

.....


----------

